# Retardo de sonido "delay"



## jipy (Sep 29, 2005)

Mi pregunta es para una aplicación .Como sabeis la television aljazeera sport emite la liga Española , y he estado buscando delays para poner la radio ala vez que el partido .Teniendo encuenta que hay un retraso de la imagen de unos 4 segundos , pues busco un delay que me lo solucione.

He mirado y solo encuentro pedales de guitarra , que se pueden regular pero emite el sonido repetido y claro lo que necesito es un retardador de sonido.

encontré este: http://delayplayradio.com/

Esto es lo ideal pero como nunca he comprado por internet con tarjeta y menos a USA, no me fio porque cualquiera protesta despues si pasa ,algo,sería problematico.

¿Sabría alguien donde puedo conseguir algo así?.

¿o algo parecido?

Y si no un circuito que pueda hacer un retardo de unos 5 segundos.
Estaría muy agradecido de que me hecharan una mano.

Gracias a todos y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 29, 2005)

Pero, el delay es constante? la transmision no presenta fluctuaciones de ningun tipo? veo dificil la re sincronizacion audio/video online, sin antes ser procesada, es decir retransmitida.


----------



## jipy (Sep 29, 2005)

No se si me he explicado bien ,es : con una señal de audio de una radio retrasar esa información unos 5 segundos .Se que hay tambien  programitas informaciónrmaticos que mediante PC como el AUDIOTIME pueden realizar esta funcion , pero lo que necesito es algo , para no tener conectado el pc , osea median te un circuito elctronico  o algo que pudiese comprar que pudiese hacer ese retardo de la señal de audio.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Hay muchos circuitos para hacer retardos de sonido, como por ejemplo:

http://sound.whsites.net/project26.htm

Lo que pasa es que el tiempo que tu necesitas (4 segundos) es muy alto, normalmente se maneja retardos del orden de los milisegundos. Asi que veo como difícil que consigas un circuito sencillo para esa aplicación.


----------



## jipy (Sep 29, 2005)

Muchas gracias fer , es algo como esto claro que solo me da 20ms de retraso, lo suyo seria de 1 segundo,aunque tenga que poner 4 en cascada , pero te lo agradezco por tu ayuda .

un saludo.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 29, 2005)

Saludos a todos,

Esos circuitos de delay son comunes en sistemas de comunicaciones full duplex donde los retardos son significativos. El problema es que el circuito forma parte de un todo, por lo que extraerlo puede ser tedioso sino imposible debido a la integración.
Sin embargo a nivel aficionado se acostumbra a utilizar circuitos de retardo para controlar los niveles de squelch.

Aquí hay uno basado en el CMX 639, que lo pueden sacar de http://www.cmlmicro.com/Products/applications/AP639_1.PDF#search='create%20an%20audio%20delay%20schematic'

Este circuito es capaz de entregar desde 256 hasta 1024 milisegundos de sound delay combinando los switches (0,256 a 1,024 segundos) Espero que te sirva (y que puedas conseguir el componente  )

Saludos
Marcelo.


----------



## miguelae (Oct 22, 2006)

Parece que voy encontrando algo


----------



## Aristides (Nov 3, 2006)

Aquí tenés otro circuito:

http://www.btxsistemas.com.ar/Proyectos.htm


----------



## C.o.e (Dic 2, 2006)

hola, jipy encontraste algo para retardar el sonido, yo tambien andaba buscando lo mismo.

salu2


----------

